# Roach Clothing history etc



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Doing a project on Roach at university and was wondering if anyone knew the history of Roach or what the founder is up to these days and if it would be possible to contact her at all?

Essentially I want to know what it was that made Roach special? Was it the link to the core culture, the customer service, innovative fabrics etc?

Any help most appreciated.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The logical thing would be to call/write the company and present your proposol. Or is that too obvious. Most people like to talk about themselves.

formica


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

roach was sold to racface a few years back and my understanding is the owner of roach now has nothing to do with it, hence my original question and why i have not contacted roach.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ChrisFFTA said:


> roach was sold to racface a few years back and my understanding is the owner of roach now has nothing to do with it, hence my original question and why i have not contacted roach.


Well, being in and out of the outdoors industry, I suggest you contact the company, talk to them nicely about what you intend to do, and chances are very good that they will either pass your name on or give you contact information. You have absolutely nothing to lose, just be nice and professional about it. IEther that, or go to the library and have the reference library help you track them down.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Actually, given the way that Ingrid, the original owner, was forced out of Roach you'll probably have a tough time getting anything useful out of Race Face.

Kn.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

K'Endo said:


> Actually, given the way that Ingrid, the original owner, was forced out of Roach you'll probably have a tough time getting anything useful out of Race Face.
> 
> Kn.


That is what I had heard as well. She had an awesome company for 10+ years and I really want to learn more. Its hard convincing lecturers just what 'core' or 'culture' means in the mtb environment.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah, in that case it might be hard to get info.... A good reference librarian is your friend, people forget how resourceful professional libararians can be, and we get so used to google....

good luck.

formica


----------

